# cameltoe



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

Cameltoe: the outline of the labia majora seen through tight clothes. Ο όρος πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στην ταινία _The Weather Man_, στον υποτιτλισμό της οποίας αποδόθηκε «καμηλόποδη». Η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση θεωρώ ότι ήταν εύστοχη διότι στην ταινία το _cameltoe_ ήταν χαρακτηρισμός προσώπου (έτσι αποκαλούσαν τη Σέλι οι συμμαθητές της) και όχι περιγραφή συγκεκριμένου ανατομικού χαρακτηριστικού (κι άλλωστε η εικόνα ξεκαθάριζε πλήρως το περί τίνος πρόκειται). Σήμερα όμως _cameltoe_ είναι (αποκλειστικά, όπως λέει και ο βικι-ορισμός) η σαν χηλή εμφάνιση της αιδοιικής σχισμής, του περιγράμματος των εξωτερικών χειλέων του αιδοίου, όταν το ρούχο είναι πολύ σφιχτό (ή σχεδιασμένο σκόπιμα ώστε να το τονίζει). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, το «καμηλόποδη» δεν κάνει. Κάποιοι το μεταφράζουν ξερά «πόδι της καμήλας», αλλά αυτό μου φαίνεται μάλλον ανέμπνευστο. Αλλά πάλι, αν φτάσουμε στο άλλο άκρο και μιλήσουμε για το «μ...ί που ξε-χωρίζει», πολύ γενικό το κάνουμε, βρε παιδί μου. Ο (και δικός μας) Vrastaman στο slang.gr το απέδωσε καμηλό. Δεν ξέρω, η λέξη _καμηλό_ είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη σε άλλη χρήση και δυστυχώς είναι οξύτονη οπότε δεν μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί την ύπαρξη των δύο κοινών συλλαβών που έχει με το _καβάλο_, ώστε να κάνει μια καλή παρήχηση ή λογοπαίγνιο. Τέλος, η λέξη _χηλή_ —που πάει γάντι (no pun intended) στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση— είναι σχετικά άγνωστη στους νέους· ειδάλλως θα έκανε πανεύκολη τη ζωή μας καθώς, εκτός από _δίχηλα_ και _μονόχηλα_, θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε και για _μουνόχηλα_. Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## cinoiralsax (Oct 6, 2009)

Εγώ το έχω ακούσει να λέγεται "πόδι της καμήλας" εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 6, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> Εγώ το έχω ακούσει να λέγεται "πόδι της καμήλας" εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


Να μη συγχέεται με τα "πόδια του κόρακα" ...αν και μπορούν κάλλιστα να συνυπάρχουν και τα δύο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Το _*καμηλοπόδαρο*_ δεν είναι άσχημο, άμα θέλουμε έναν εξίσου αδιαφανή όρο που δεν απαιτεί γονική συναίνεση. (Το _καμηλό_, εκτός από σύντομο, ομοιοκαταληκτεί με το «χαμηλό», είναι και στην ίδια οικογένεια με το _γουνάκι_.) Το _εφήβαιο που διαγράφεται σαν χηλή καμήλας_ είναι μια περιγραφή για όποιον τη χρειάζεται, όπου τη χρειάζεται. Το *_αφροδιτοβούνι_ είναι αδόκιμο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το *_αφροδιτοβούνι_ είναι αδόκιμο.


Αυτό είναι το bulge, όχι το cameltoe. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Ε δεν θα κάνεις και μάθημα ανατομίας, ντε!


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2009)

Απορία: ποιοι τα σκέφτονται όλα αυτά και τι παραστάσεις έχουν που τους δημιουργούνται συνειρμοί με καμήλες; Εγώ έχω δει καμήλες μόνο στα τσιγάρα, ίσως σε κανένα ζωολογικό κήπο παλιά και στην τηλεόραση, στον Λώρενς της Αραβίας π.χ. Πώς είναι τα πόδια της καμήλας. Δεν έχω ιδέα, σαν του γαϊδάρου ίσως (που δεν έχω επίσης ιδέα, γιατί δε μου χάρισε ποτέ κανένας γάιδαρο να τον κοιτάξω στα πόδια).


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

Το _cameltoe_ της Wikipedia έχει επαρκή φωτογραφική υποστήριξη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2009)

Δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα. 
Το muffin top π.χ. το καταλαβαίνω γιατί όλοι οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν υπόψη τους με τι μοιάζει το γλυκό. αλλά πόσοι έχουν καμηλοπαραστάσεις στη μνήμη τους;


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία: ποιοι τα σκέφτονται όλα αυτά και τι παραστάσεις έχουν που τους δημιουργούνται συνειρμοί με καμήλες; Εγώ έχω δει καμήλες μόνο στα τσιγάρα, ίσως σε κανένα ζωολογικό κήπο παλιά και στην τηλεόραση, στον Λώρενς της Αραβίας π.χ. Πώς είναι τα πόδια της καμήλας. Δεν έχω ιδέα, σαν του γαϊδάρου ίσως (που δεν έχω επίσης ιδέα, γιατί δε μου χάρισε ποτέ κανένας γάιδαρο να τον κοιτάξω στα πόδια).


Ο παρατηρητικός καταλαβαίνει πώς είναι το πόδι της καμήλας, ακόμη κι από ένα πακέτο τσιγάρων: :)







Ο δε γάιδαρος — καμία σχέση!


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2009)

Δεν είναι πάντως κακή η απόδοση του Βράσταμαν. Μπορεί να συνυπάρχει και με του Νίκελ. Πλήρης μορφή - συντετμημένος τύπος.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2009)

Για το ρούχο που αναδεικνύει το φαινόμενο, πάντως, έχω να προτείνω το _καμηλοκάβαλο, _όπως το χαμηλοκάβαλο που φοριέται (χωρίς εισαγωγικά) πάρα πολύ τα τελευταία χρόνια, άσχετα αν προσθέτει κάτι στην κομψότητα της φέρουσας (ή, ακόμη πιο σπάνια, του φέροντος).

@SBE: Για τις παραστάσεις και τους συνειρμούς με την καμήλα, όσοι ήταν καλοί στη φυσική ιστορία, όπως τη λέγανε τότε, και με τον γάιδαρο, όσοι είχαν την τύχη να ζήσουν μικροί, έστω και για λίγο, σε χωριό. :)
καμήλα->αρτιοδάκτυλο (ή δίχηλο, αν θυμάμαι καλά): 





γάιδαρος->περισσοδάκτυλο (ή περιττοδάκτυλο; ) οπληφόρο ή μόνοπλο, όπως μας έλεγαν (καταχρηστικά, μάλλον) στο σχολείο: 





Κι αν βρεις να σου χαρίσουν γάιδαρο, πες το μας· όπως είχα διαβάσει κάπου, θεωρείται πια σπάνιο είδος στην Ευρώπη κι επιδοτείται η επανεισαγωγή του, στην Ισπανία τουλάχιστον, απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## stathis (Oct 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ο όρος πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στην ταινία _The Weather Man_, στον υποτιτλισμό της οποίας αποδόθηκε «καμηλόποδη». Η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση θεωρώ ότι ήταν εύστοχη *διότι στην ταινία το cameltoe ήταν χαρακτηρισμός προσώπου* (έτσι αποκαλούσαν τη Σέλι οι συμμαθητές της) και όχι περιγραφή συγκεκριμένου ανατομικού χαρακτηριστικού (κι άλλωστε η εικόνα ξεκαθάριζε πλήρως το περί τίνος πρόκειται).


Έχοντας δει την ταινία πρν από 2-3 χρόνια, θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι το cameltoe *δεν* αναφερόταν στο πρόσωπο της Σέλι. Το imdb.com φαίνεται να συμφωνεί:

Dave Spritz: Why are you here, anyway?
Robert Spritzel: I came to talk to Noreen about an issue concerning Shelly.
Dave Spritz: Well, you can talk to me. I'm her parent, too. So? What?
Robert Spritzel: Shelly dresses in clothing not appropriate for her... clinging stuff.
Dave Spritz: All kids wear... Dad, it's a different generation.
Robert Spritzel: They call her camel toe.
Dave Spritz: What?
Robert Spritzel: Are you aware of that?
Dave Spritz: What?
Robert Spritzel: That her colleagues call her camel toe.
Dave Spritz: What are you talking about?
Robert Spritzel: It means the crease in her vagina that they can discern through her clothing.
Dave Spritz: What?
Robert Spritzel: Camel toe.



SBE said:


> Απορία: ποιοι τα σκέφτονται όλα αυτά και τι παραστάσεις έχουν που τους δημιουργούνται συνειρμοί με καμήλες; Εγώ έχω δει καμήλες μόνο στα τσιγάρα, ίσως σε κανένα ζωολογικό κήπο παλιά και στην τηλεόραση, στον Λώρενς της Αραβίας π.χ. Πώς είναι τα πόδια της καμήλας. Δεν έχω ιδέα, σαν του γαϊδάρου ίσως (που δεν έχω επίσης ιδέα, γιατί δε μου χάρισε ποτέ κανένας γάιδαρο να τον κοιτάξω στα πόδια).


*+1!*


----------



## Elsa (Oct 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απορία: ποιοι τα σκέφτονται όλα αυτά και τι παραστάσεις έχουν που τους δημιουργούνται συνειρμοί με καμήλες;



Όταν είδα κι εγώ την ταινία απόρησα πολύ με την τόσο άσχετη παρομοίωση. Εντάξει, το θέαμα που περιγράφει μπορεί να είναι κομματάκι κακόγουστο, η παρομοίωση όμως με πόδι καμήλας μου φαίνεται πολύ περισσότερο κακόγουστη και δικαιολογείται ίσως μόνο μεταξύ εφήβων...;)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

stathis said:


> Έχοντας δει την ταινία πρν από 2-3 χρόνια, θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι το cameltoe *δεν* αναφερόταν στο πρόσωπο της Σέλι. Το imdb.com φαίνεται να συμφωνεί:
> 
> Robert Spritzel: *They call her camel toe*.
> Dave Spritz: What?
> ...


Μπορεί να εξηγεί στη συνέχεια τι είναι το _cameltoe_, αλλά έτσι όπως εισάγεται ο όρος (ως χαρακτηρισμός για τη Σέλι), βόλεψε πολύ το «(την αποκαλούν) _καμηλόποδη_».


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2009)

Δεν μου έρχεται καμιά καλή απόδοση του όρου, αλλά αν μου έλεγαν εμένα ότι κάποια είναι καμηλόποδη τότε θα νόμιζα πως τα πόδια της είναι σαν της καμήλας και όχι ότι το από τέτοιο της είναι προφανές...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Στην ταινία όμως αυτό λειτουργεί, διότι ούτως ή άλλως εκεί επρόκειτο για πρωτολογισμό: Αμέσως μετά επεξηγείται και δεν υπάρχει θέμα. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για το ρούχο που αναδεικνύει το φαινόμενο, πάντως, έχω να προτείνω το _καμηλοκάβαλο, _όπως το χαμηλοκάβαλο που φοριέται (χωρίς εισαγωγικά) πάρα πολύ τα τελευταία χρόνια, άσχετα αν προσθέτει κάτι στην κομψότητα της φέρουσας (ή, ακόμη πιο σπάνια, του φέροντος).]



Υπάρχει ήδη όρος της μοδιστρικής, αν θυμάμαι καλά λέγεται _κοντοκάβαλο_ το παντελόνι που τραβάει/ κόβει/ στενεύει. Καμιά φορά και κοντόταλο, αλλά η τάλια περιλαμβάνει όλο το σώμα, από τη μέση μέχρι τον ώμο- μια φόρμα ολόσωμη π.χ. μπορεί να είναι κοντόταλη αν η απόσταση από τον καβάλο μέχρι τους ώμους είναι μικρή και αναγκάζεσαι να περπατάς σκυφτός. _Αναρωτιέμαι τι ζώο θα σκεφτούν για να το περιγράψουν αυτό..._


----------



## stathis (Oct 7, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> ... και όχι ότι *το από τέτοιο της* είναι προφανές...


Ακριβέστερα, _το από κάτω της_. 



SBE said:


> μια φόρμα ολόσωμη π.χ. μπορεί να είναι κοντόταλη αν η απόσταση από τον καβάλο μέχρι τους ώμους είναι μικρή και αναγκάζεσαι να περπατάς σκυφτός.


Άλα, κουστουμιά ο σακάτης!


SBE said:


> _Αναρωτιέμαι τι ζώο θα σκεφτούν για να το περιγράψουν αυτό..._


Αυτό ίσως:


----------

